# Barbie dolls and bows please



## TJF24

Hi there. So ttc number 2. Ds is almost 6 and I am trying with hubby(not ds bio dad). We really want a girl! Dh is so worried ue wont get his little princess. He really wants a daddys girl. Of course we just want to conceive and have a healthy baby, but we both want a girl so bad. I have 4 nephews on my side and 2 brothers. No sisters. He has two brothers and 2 nephews on his side. I had a son who i love to death but We need some estrogen in the family bad!! Not to mention im sick of MIL constant nagging about how we will never get a girl because her boys only have boys. So annoying. Not to mention the other day she said she is glad she doesn't have any whiney girls in the family. So sick of it. Sorry for the long post. Just needed a vent.


----------



## Poppiebug

Feel free to vent away here, your feelings are completely understandable. I am such a girly girl and I also have everyone saying "when are you going to try for a girl?" You'll have so much fun with a girl" etc. It's hard.

Have you looked into any gender swaying? We've done the timing thing and few supplements this time, but nothing too hard core. Either way we will be happy, but yes, I'd definitely love a girl. 

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## xZoeyx

Without sounding rude (as I know how it feels to suffer GD), would it not be better to maybe give yourselves a bit more time before TTC? Just because your already so set on a girl that your going into it thinking of nothing but that and if you end up with a boy then I think it will hit you even harder? I think you need to get your head around the fact that there is a 50% chance you will have a boy before TTC. It&#8217;s hard when it&#8217;s so out of our control. I don&#8217;t believe in the swaying theories personally but might be worth a try.


----------

